# Looking to downgrade my Comcast service... looking for advice for cable modem, et. al.



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2018)

So, I pay the equivalent of a mid sized car payment each month for Comcast/Xfinity cable (internet, TV and phone), and I'm looking to change that.

 Some requirements and info:

Must stay with them for ISP because there is no good alternative
I need a landline VoIP, since I have a monitored security system (that I completely own)
I'd like to reduce the amount of equipment I rent from them.  Stupidly, I still rent a cable modem.
I have a roof mounted antenna about 30' up and can pull in over 20 OTA stations
I have 4 TVs, not sure which ones have Clear QAM tuners... I think all of them do.
So, my first questions:

Who provides VoIP service in the US these days?  I used to have Vonage but don't even know if they're still around.
What kind of cable modem should I consider getting?
I have Amazon Prime, but don't currently have Netflix (would probably get that).  Any other recommendations for content?
If I keep some kind of basic cable from them, how to mesh with my OTA antenna?  i.e. - a switchbox?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 16, 2018)

I've tried to get away from comcasts pricing and it's hard. The only thing I know you can do is buy the gateway modem with voip. You will save monthy $11 and maybe some of the monthy tax charges.

The modem alone can be really expensive and hard to find it seems.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2018)

natr0n said:


> The only thing I know you can do is buy the gateway modem with voip.



You still need a VoIP service provider though, no?

Edit:  Found a good list here:  https://getvoip.com/residential/

Edit #2:  List of "Comcast approved" cable modems on Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...m&sprefix=comcast+,aps,169&crid=1GK7UVN9REHRM


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Who provides VoIP service in the US these days? I used to have Vonage but don't even know if they're still around.



Vonage is still around, but another good alternative is Ooma.  With Ooma, you buy the box for $100, and then all they charge you monthly is the taxes and fees for having a phone number, so it amounts to less than $5 a month for a land line.  It is a pretty good service.



Sasqui said:


> What kind of cable modem should I consider getting?



I would get just a basic modem and then use your own router instead of getting a Comcast gateway that does both.

For example, here is a good modem that should do what you need: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825694008

But with that modem, you'll need to add your own router that allows you to connect multiple computers as well as provides a wifi signal.



Sasqui said:


> I have Amazon Prime, but don't currently have Netflix (would probably get that). Any other recommendations for content?



Hulu is also a good source of content.



Sasqui said:


> If I keep some kind of basic cable from them, how to mesh with my OTA antenna? i.e. - a switchbox?



Your cable boxes should connect using HDMI, the OTA antenna will connect to the Coax connector on your TV.  You just switch the source on the TV.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Drop the modem Rental drop VoIP VoIP requires battery backup anyway all you need is a DOCSIS 3 Gateway or tandalone modem, surfboard or netgear...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> VoIP requires battery backup anyway



It's not required as long as you are OK with your phones not working during a power outage.  And since most people have cordless phones that don't work during a power outage anyway, it isn't a big deal to not have a battery backup.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> It's not required as long as you are OK with your phones not working during a power outage.  And since most people have cordless phones that don't work during a power outage anyway, it isn't a big deal to not have a battery backup.



Yup where a model 500 or slim/dolly Phone used the 48-53VDC to run, not a fan of it anyway.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 17, 2018)

Unfortunately our options here in NH are limited. First thing is first, replace the modem with your own but, the real savings would come from getting rid of the TV and VOIP service through Comcast. The best way to get the price down would be to only get internet through them and use said internet to drive everything else. That's what I would be doing but, my wife refuses to give up live TV for some of her shows that she watches. Don't you pay for all but the first cable box so, HDTV on 5 TVs would be something like 40 dollars on top of the regular TV cost, wouldn't it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> Unfortunately our options here in NH are limited. First thing is first, replace the modem with your own but, the real savings would come from getting rid of the TV and VOIP service through Comcast. The best way to get the price down would be to only get internet through them and use said internet to drive everything else. That's what I would be doing but, my wife refuses to give up live TV for some of her shows that she watches. Don't you pay for all but the first cable box so, HDTV on 5 TVs would be something like 40 dollars on top of the regular TV cost, wouldn't it?



Yup worked in the industry myself except for ATT.
When it comes to price both companies blow!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> Unfortunately our options here in NH are limited. First thing is first, replace the modem with your own but, the real savings would come from getting rid of the TV and VOIP service through Comcast. The best way to get the price down would be to only get internet through them and use said internet to drive everything else. That's what I would be doing but, my wife refuses to give up live TV for some of her shows that she watches. Don't you pay for all but the first cable box so, HDTV on 5 TVs would be something like 40 dollars on top of the regular TV cost, wouldn't it?



Yea, each HD box is something like $5-10/mo.  The cable modem rental I think was $11/mo...  most of them cost about $80 new, so less than 10 months ROI

You're in Concord... what crazy is just north in Boscawen, most residents can choose between Comcast and FIOS (I don't think it's Veriszon per se)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, each HD box is something like $5-10/mo.  The cable modem rental I think was $11/mo...  most of them cost about $80 new, so less than 10 months ROI
> 
> You're in Concord... what crazy is just north in Boscawen, most residents can choose between Comcast and FIOS (I don't think it's Veriszon per se)



Afaik Verizon got out of ISP/POTS/FIOS and went Wireless.  Frontier bought the Facilities for ADSL/POTS and FIOS


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2018)

Comcast has some slower services they don't advertise. Like 50 / 5 I think for cheap. Buy you own hardware. It's like $30 +


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, each HD box is something like $5-10/mo. The cable modem rental I think was $11/mo... most of them cost about $80 new, so less than 10 months ROI



And if you grab a refurbished model like I posted, the ROI is under 5 months.



Jetster said:


> Comcast has some slower services they don't advertise. Like 50 / 5 I think for cheap. Buy you own hardware



In my area they offer all the way down to 25Mbps _if_ you are buying just internet.  The moment you bundle the internet with any other server, the slowest you can go is 60Mbps.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Afaik Verizon got out of ISP/POTS/FIOS and went Wireless.  Frontier bought the Facilities for ADSL/POTS and FIOS



No, they're still in it.  Just not in NH because Verizon was purchased by a shit company here.  They are still very much in MA.  https://www.verizon.com/home/fios/



newtekie1 said:


> And if you grab a refurbished model like I posted, the ROI is under 5 months.



Yes, I saw that ARRIS Refurb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> No, they're still in it.  Just not in NH because Verizon was purchased by a shit company here.  They are still very much in MA.  https://www.verizon.com/home/fios/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that ARRIS Refurb



Out this way it's Frontier

https://frontier.com
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontier_Communications


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 17, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> You're in Concord... what crazy is just north in Boscawen, most residents can choose between Comcast and FIOS (I don't think it's Veriszon per se)


It's Fairpoint and it's garbage. FirstLight might have metro fiber in Manchester but, it very well might cost more than Comcast.
https://www.firstlight.net/

Honestly, I see FirstLight trucks on my street all the time so, even I might have fiber nearby. I just haven't asked about cost since it seems to be mainly for businesses.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2018)

Cable providers gouge for TV service because the channels gouge them.  Inquire what just internet and phone service would cost.  If that savings is appealing to you, could switch to OTA using HDHomeRuns.  The initial set up is going to be expensive (I bought two NVIDIA Shields and one Xbox One S for about $650, three HDHomeRun EXTENDs for about $600) Emby premier lifetime licenses for $100, and $25/year for Schedules Direct guide info) and saved a lot of money by using my own server/hard drive I had laying around here.  There's still technical issues especially with Emby but it works for the most part.  The HDHomeRuns are set to MPEG4 heavy transcoding which adds up to about 1 GB per hour of recording.

I don't have Amazon nor Netflix subscriptions.  For TV, my annual cost is literally electricity to run all that stuff (minimal) and $25/mo for guide information.

Everything is 4K HDR ready except the HDHomeRuns.


If you just want basic, live TV, you could just run coax to the TVs from the antenna and call it a day.  Since Comcast is coax, that may already be done.  It's just a matter of switching it from their equipment to an antenna/distributor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Shoot cc and att gouge for voip, better off using magic jack lol.

If Att still had pots where I'm at I'd tell them give it.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 17, 2018)

if you have =<100mb/s service and don't plan to upgrade then a 8x4 modem is fine
if you plan on upgrading you should consider a 16x8 modem


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 17, 2018)

Some ideas of what I did...
If you can get QAM through the cable with internet service try finding a used HDhomerun prime....
even without a cable card it will still work for any non-encrypted QAM channels and they have an app for just about any device.
Setup a PC for DVR...It's really easy to do and with modern free Media Centers you can now set one up in less than 1200 steps...that's right! after just a few stressful weeks you can have free DVR.
or get HULU
Netflix is a must...Prime not so much.
Go90.com is awesome...it has the entire Babylon 5 series and it's free
Crackle....
HBO NOW sucks! get HBO through something like SlingTv or any other service that offers it so you have LIVE HBO.
DO spend the next month exploring the online TV options free trials...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 18, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> It's Fairpoint and it's garbage. FirstLight might have metro fiber in Manchester but, it very well might cost more than Comcast.
> https://www.firstlight.net/
> 
> Honestly, I see FirstLight trucks on my street all the time so, even I might have fiber nearby. I just haven't asked about cost since it seems to be mainly for businesses.



I know someone who had FIOS up there and was quite happy with it, I swear they said a different name then Fairpoint.... and yea they suck ass.

First step for me is cable modem replacement.  Two people I know have their own, so I'm working on getting brands and model numbers, and impressions

@newtekie1 ...VoIP I think I'll go for 1-Voip, ooma doesn't appear to have e-911, also I call Canada frequently, and that would cost me more with Ooma.  Cool looking solution tho.

I have two UPS units,  one at the cable modem where the switch and VoIP box would go, and the second for my WiFi router.  The security system has it's own battery backup


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 18, 2018)

Remove your TV from cable service, that would save you a lot. Nothing interesting on TV you cannot obtain from internet anyway


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 18, 2018)

My way of saving money on Internet connection is. I went fully digital. Meaning i have no Cable TV plan at ALL. I went antenna (basic channels are like 30+). Then all my other needs are fulfilled by Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu. The FCC website has a nifty feature to check which over the air channels you can get. Also get your own cable modem that the company supports because they charge you $10 Rental fee (at least for Spectrum customers). Personally im using the following. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016PE1X5K/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1RMD0JPAIHQZP&colid=2A4145V0BARO9&psc=1 . The modem i believe is 32x8


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> @newtekie1 ...VoIP I think I'll go for 1-Voip, ooma doesn't appear to have e-911, also I call Canada frequently, and that would cost me more with Ooma. Cool looking solution tho.



You get either Basic 911 or E911, but either way you can call 911.  The only difference between basic and E911 is that E911 will use the location of the device to route the call to the correct call center.  If you have Basic 911, it use the address on your account to route the call to the correct call center, which isn't really an issue if the Ooma is always connected at your home as a land line.

But yeah, the Canada calling means you'd have to sign up for the $10 Ooma premium service to get unlimited Canada and Mexico calling.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2018)

scoutingwraith said:


> The FCC website has a nifty feature to check which over the air channels you can get.


I always use TVFool.com: http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


----------



## Jetster (Feb 18, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Remove your TV from cable service, that would save you a lot. Nothing interesting on TV you cannot obtain from internet anyway


Live sports


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 18, 2018)

And I use https://antennaweb.org/ 
Also, try craigslist for modem.  I did that here in Oregon, and in Virginia.  The key to getting it from from craigslist is to call in the activation BEFORE paying for it.  That way, you know if they support it.

Also, I've been meaning to post my HDHR3-CC for sale...

I've quit all internet and TV providers coming in over a wire.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2018)

depending on your coverage could just cell gateway to run the security system and home phone/voip


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 18, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Live sports




Fair enough. 

I don't watch sports tho. More time for WORK!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok, cable modem question...  I think I've got 150mbps download service.  Would it be crazy to get the ceapest, simplest slowest Docsis modem?  The lowest common denominator for internet and WAN access  is still the ISP speed, right?

I'm looking at this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019...nity+modem&dpPl=1&dpID=31kG7QEK8jL&ref=plSrch


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Ok, cable modem question...  I think I've got 150mbps download service.  Would it be crazy to get the ceapest, simplest slowest Docsis modem?  The lowest common denominator for internet and WAN access  is still the ISP speed, right?
> 
> I'm looking at this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019...nity+modem&dpPl=1&dpID=31kG7QEK8jL&ref=plSrch



It's not crazy, but I always would prefer to get something a little better just in case you upgrade your speed in the future.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 19, 2018)

that modem will work but really you need to ignore the speed rating on the modem
what matters is the amount of channels, if you are in a congested area or have less then  spectacular snr you need more channels
its all about channel bonding
crap 4 x 4 (60mbs) 
ok = 8x 4 (100Mbs if you have low node congestion)
good = 16 x 4 (200Mbs)
better 16 x 8 (300Mbs +)
best 32 x 16(1000Mbs and beyond)


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 19, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> that modem will work but really you need to ignore the speed rating on the modem
> what matters is the amount of channels, if you are in a congested area or have less then  spectacular snr you need more channels
> its all about channel bonding
> crap 4 x 4 (60mbs)
> ...




Here's a Motorola 24x8 1000Mbs https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-MB7...077BL65HS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

...the bad reviews aren't relevant 

Any reason to go with Arris vs. Motorola?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Here's a Motorola 24x8 1000Mbs https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-MB7...077BL65HS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> ...the bad reviews aren't relevant
> 
> Any reason to go with Arris vs. Motorola?



They are the same nowadays.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 19, 2018)

arris is motorola there is no difference


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 19, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> ok = 8x 4 (100Mbs if you have low node congestion)


I have 8x4 on my Motorola SB6141 and I get 200-230Mbps over wireless.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 19, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I have 8x4 on my Motorola SB6141 and I get 200-230Mbps over wireless.



That model seems to be the defacto standard for years.  They can be had for $40 New on Amazon


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> With Ooma, you buy the box for $100, and then all they charge you monthly is the taxes and fees for having a phone number, so it amounts to less than $5 a month for a land line. It is a pretty good service.



Glad you suggested Ooma.  I shopped around, looked at 1-VoIP, Phone Power and Vonage... and Ooma has by far the best plans.  And if you look on Amazon, they sell the unit right now for $87  *HERE*   Ratings are _*really good*_   ...the monthly bill for basic unlimited is going  to be about $4.10, the only other charge I'll incur is $40 for porting my phone number over.  They give you a temporary number for free while that takes place.  The only other thing is calls to Canada are $0.014/min (about $1.00 for an hour of talk) and that requires a $10 deposit for international calls, no big deal for me.

The unit will plug into my existing house phone wiring (the way I have Comcast voice setup now).  It's a no-brainer.

1-VoIP, Phone Power and Vonage all had good 1st year plans, _*but then they go up to anywhere from $15 to $29 / month in the second year.  Bait and switch!!!*_



eidairaman1 said:


> Drop the modem Rental drop VoIP VoIP requires battery backup anyway all you need is a DOCSIS 3 Gateway or tandalone modem, surfboard or netgear...



I got NETGEAR CM500-1AZNAS (16x4) DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem, Max download speeds of 686Mbps, Certified for Xfinity from Comcast, Spectrum, Cox, Cablevision & more for $59 at Amazon  *HERE*


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> What kind of cable modem should I consider getting?
> I have Amazon Prime, but don't currently have Netflix (would probably get that).  Any other recommendations for content?



cable modem
https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-cable-modem/

I have PS Vue for the wife (TLC, Food network) and kids (Disney Jr) and they love it.  In fact I find it much easier to use then optimums cable whcih we ditched three years ago.  We then have Amazon Prime and rotate through netflix, hulu, HBO, and showtime depending on what shows we want to watch.  So for January - March I may have HBO and catch up on some shows, then switch to Netflix for April & May, etc.,  etc.,


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 6, 2018)

I would just like to add, you will want to avoid Intel chipsets. They have an issue that increases latency. As far as VOIP services, I am really liking Ooma. For $5 nationwide calling. Cant be beaten.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/09/intel_puma_modem_woes/

I have Comcast and I got this modem last November and I like it so far 24x8 Netgear CM-600. Don't get the CM-700 that one has the Intel chipset. The CM-600 has the Broadcom.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> cable modem
> https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-cable-modem/
> 
> I have PS Vue for the wife (TLC, Food network) and kids (Disney Jr) and they love it.  In fact I find it much easier to use then optimums cable whcih we ditched three years ago.  We then have Amazon Prime and rotate through netflix, hulu, HBO, and showtime depending on what shows we want to watch.  So for January - March I may have HBO and catch up on some shows, then switch to Netflix for April & May, etc.,  etc.,



I got the CM500, their top pick, that was luck of the draw, well see how she fares after I get the Ooma up and running.

I'm really curious how my OTA channels will come in with the rooftop cable antenna.  It's the old school type on a mast.



FatLeeAdama said:


> I would just like to add, you will want to avoid Intel chipsets. They have an issue that increases latency. As far as VOIP services, I am really liking Ooma. For $5 nationwide calling. Cant be beaten.
> 
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/09/intel_puma_modem_woes/
> 
> I have Comcast and I got this modem last November and I like it so far 24x8 Netgear CM-600. Don't get the CM-700 that one has the Intel chipset. The CM-600 has the Broadcom.



Any idea what the CM500 has?


----------



## dir_d (Mar 6, 2018)

I was like the OP but i cut the cord. I got a hdhomerun extend, a freenas server with plex, Hulu/Amazon/Netflix and i bought my own modem so i wouldn't get charged from comcast. I pay around 80 dollars a month to comcast for internet, basic cable and HBO. It was cheaper to bundle HBO and basic cable then to pay for internet alone. The HBO i watch though HBO go App and i have an antenna so i dont watch the basic cable. I have a stay at home wife and 3 kids and they are happy with the set up. Overall i still save even though now the streaming companies are slowly raising their rates.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 6, 2018)

CM 500 uses a broadcom BCM33843

Let us know how well Ooma works, I need a new Voip service


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> CM 500 uses a broadcom BCM33843
> 
> Let us know how well Ooma works, I need a new Voip service



I just found the same thing here about the CM500:  http://www.mbreviews.com/motorola-arris-surfboard-sb6183-vs-netgear-cm500/

The Ooma arrives Friday, will post my thoughts about that as well.  I'm not going to try and activate the CM500 until I have Ooma going, since my home security system is monitored over the "land line" and that's my main priority for the time being.

After I get internet and VoIP going, I'm going to work with my OTA antenna to see what I can get.  I've got some cabling work to do, there's only one OTA cable feed to my kitchen at the moment.

After that, take stock of the OTA channels, cut down cable to the bare minimum and subscribe to Netflix ...I already have Amazon Prime


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 6, 2018)

I am curious how your modem performs compared to the Comcast provided equipment. I have never had Comcast and we just moved into our new house in November. I had some friends say how bad their equipment is.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> I am curious how your modem performs compared to the Comcast provided equipment. I have never had Comcast and we just moved into our new house in November. I had some friends say how bad their equipment is.



I have 200/50 speeds now but only get 150/25... they said I needed a modem upgrade.  I declined just 2 weeks ago only because I'm ditching the rental.  In hindsight, I wish I had taken it.  I'll post back my findings either way.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 6, 2018)

It is going to be worth it in the long run. You will save the rental fee. The modem will pay for itself. I did mine with the self-service installation option they have. Didn't even need to call them. Wish I had the 200/50 speed. I am stuck with their 100/10 now. What I hate is the data-cap. I wonder if you will have any issues with hitting the data cap with the cable cutting? I know with our family of 4 we consistently use 700GB of data a month with all the netflix, amazon and YouTube we watch. I hate having a data-cap.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 6, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> I hate having a data-cap.



So far, no mention of any data caps for Comcast here.  After net-neutrality ends in April, who knows what shit they'll pull.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> I would just like to add, you will want to avoid Intel chipsets.



This was more of an issue with Gateways(or Modem/Router combos) than with straight modems.  Plus the issue has been fixed on the modem only devices, at least it has been on my SB6190.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 6, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> This was more of an issue with Gateways(or Modem/Router combos) than with straight modems. Plus the issue has been fixed on the modem only devices, at least it has been on my SB6190.


OK. Wasnt aware they had a patch for it yet. So was this Comcast that pushed it to your modem?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> OK. Wasnt aware they had a patch for it yet. So was this Comcast that pushed it to your modem?



It had to be, because I didn't do it.  Not sure when it happened, but I know I've been testing using the Puma 6 test off and one, and it started testing good several months ago.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Mar 7, 2018)

I felt the same and ended up buying a Comcast approved modem, Motorola Arris surfboard SB 6183 and for a wireless router I purchased a Linksys AC4000 max Stream. love it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

Robert Bourgoin said:


> AC4000 max Stream. love it



That's a nice WiFi router.  Your Arris surfboard SB 6183 is about the same as the the Netgear CM500 I got 16x4


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 7, 2018)

Men it’s hard to say. Having worked for Comcast they are really strict about activating modems with VOIP a lot of time not activating them at all. 

If you want to save I’d say

Buy your own modem 
Use your own TiVo boxes and just rent Comcast cable cards ($1 a month)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Men it’s hard to say. Having worked for Comcast they are really strict about activating modems with VOIP a lot of time not activating them at all.
> 
> If you want to save I’d say
> 
> ...



They were a Pita to port numbers over too.

Worked for AT&T in 2013/2014 (Screw that company for employment)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 7, 2018)

Honestly if you want to pay less

Buy your own modem like a surfboard and ditch cable all together or if you really insist on cable SlingTV is a really great alternative @$35 for 4 TVs as well

I pay about $80 monthly for cable and internet combined which is for 200MBs download


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> They were a Pita to port numbers over too.



Ooma will give me a temporary local number until they can pry my old number from Comcast, about 3-4 weeks. They charge  $40 to do that.



Durvelle27 said:


> Buy your own modem like a surfboard



Done, see posts above.  Netgear CM500... ROI 6 months 

Phone service will be with Ooma, $127 up front costs including number change, then $4.10/mo in fees thereafter... ROI about 6-8 months



Durvelle27 said:


> ditch cable all together



Maybe, see previous posts.  I'm going to see what I get for OTA channels first, then decide where to go with the cable TV packages.


----------



## SamirD (Mar 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I would get just a basic modem and then use your own router instead of getting a Comcast gateway that does both.
> 
> For example, here is a good modem that should do what you need: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825694008
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what we do here.


newtekie1 said:


> This was more of an issue with Gateways(or Modem/Router combos) than with straight modems.  Plus the issue has been fixed on the modem only devices, at least it has been on my SB6190.


I think this issue was waaaaay overblown.  We bought a 6190 right when this issue was 'like omg!' and we had no issues passing dslreports puma test.  Then I found someone else who wanted to get rid of theirs because of the puma scare and they sold it to me for cheap.  When I tested that one, which was even older than the one I bought, still no issues.  Both are in service right now, one on a 300/30 line and another on a 500/50 line.  And with me constantly using rdp on a vpn tunnel between the two, if there were any issues with latency, I'd feel them in a heartbeat (like when typing this post at 60+wpm).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2018)

SamirD said:


> I think this issue was waaaaay overblown. We bought a 6190 right when this issue was 'like omg!' and we had no issues passing dslreports puma test. Then I found someone else who wanted to get rid of theirs because of the puma scare and they sold it to me for cheap. When I tested that one, which was even older than the one I bought, still no issues. Both are in service right now, one on a 300/30 line and another on a 500/50 line. And with me constantly using rdp on a vpn tunnel between the two, if there were any issues with latency, I'd feel them in a heartbeat (like when typing this post at 60+wpm).



Yep, the SB6190 was the hardware the issue was originally discovered on, IIRC.  However, it wasn't actually a major issue on the SB6190.  It was found to be way way worse on gateways due to the way the gateways put load on the CPU.

The SB6190, and most other modems were patched pretty quickly after the issue was found.  It was the gateways that still have issues.  And really, to the average user, it isn't actually going to make any difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Ooma will give me a temporary local number until they can pry my old number from Comcast, about 3-4 weeks. They charge  $40 to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where i am at I get 67 primary by 1,2,3,4 etc ontop of that.

Course theres alot of streaming apps out now too. SlingTV could be another option


----------

